
RStudio,a new IDE for R - agconway
http://www.rstudio.org/
======
ludwigvan
Really impressed!

I was looking for the Buy button when I saw the link to github.

------
equark
Very slick UI. How is this done? Is the main UI HTML/Javscript or QT? I guess
it's good that I can't immediately tell.

~~~
jcheng
Thanks! It's HTML/Javascript. (Note that you can use it as a webapp, we
couldn't do that with Qt obviously)

~~~
equark
But you make native dialog calls too?

Care to expand on how Qt, GWT, pure Javascript mix? I think you guys have
really pulled off something great in terms of cross platform support and the
web.

~~~
jcheng
> But you make native dialog calls too?

Yes, sometimes we call back into native code, especially to do things like
file dialogs that you really prefer to be native.

> Care to expand on how Qt, GWT, pure Javascript mix? I think you guys have
> really pulled off something great in terms of cross platform support and the
> web.

Thanks! We use QtWebkit as the container for our UI. QtWebkit has hooks to let
Qt code execute JavaScript in the page, and you can also inject Qt objects
into the window object so JS can call into it. GWT's extensible compilation
pipeline actually lets us create stub interfaces in GWT that mirror the Qt
classes we want to call, and automatically generate the glue code at compile
time.

At some point I will blog about this in more detail at
<http://jcheng.wordpress.com>. In the meantime feel free to peruse our source
code at <http://github.com/rstudio/rstudio> and reach out if you have specific
questions.

~~~
fxj
hm tried it on mac snow leopard and all i get is an empty white frame. :((

i have kde3 installed on the mac. might that cause some problems?

~~~
jcheng
More likely a proxy server issue; make sure any HTTP proxy you use is bypassed
for localhost and 127.0.0.1. If that doesn't work, come visit us at
<http://support.rstudio.org>!

------
mwexler
Wow... who knew that JJ Allaire, maker of (among other things) the ColdFusion
web development system, also liked playing with R?
<http://www.rstudio.org/docs/about>

------
olalonde
AGPL license, interesting. I suppose the plan is to monetize with a
hosting/SaaS service?

 _Edit:_ Found the answer on their blog:

> RStudio is also a company, and we plan to sell services (support, training,
> consulting, hosting) related to the open-source software we distribute.

~~~
kenjackson
I'd be curious to hear their calculus for why they thought this services route
would be more lucrative than selling the product and services.

It seems like the type of product that people who would balk at purchasing it
would be the same type to balkat most types of services listed (except maybe
hosting).

~~~
jcheng
For us, it was never about which approach was more lucrative. We want RStudio
to be the de facto IDE for R. How could it be anything but open source?

~~~
ciupicri
Yes, but there are multiple open source licenses, including, but not limited
to, GLP (which is used by R), AGPL, LGPL and BSD.

------
moondowner
The UI pretty similar to RKWard (<http://rkward.sourceforge.net/>), which is
according to me the best IDE, especially for Linux users.

P.S. Someone should make a comparison between these two IDEs.

~~~
djacobs
In my experience, RKWard frequently crashes when loaded with modest datasets
(1700 data points or so for me). I wonder if RStudio has the same memory
problems. If not, I'd be willing to give it a shot.

~~~
moondowner
I don't have any problems, but I use it mostly as a code editor, I don't use
the built in table/data editor.

------
dacort
Completely off-topic, but the first thing I thought of when I saw this was
R-Studio, an old file/disk recovery software. I was surprised to see that the
R IDE has a trademark on "RStudio" (in both US and Canada) given that the
former has been around for at least a decade. I guess R-Tools just never cared
to file for a TM?

~~~
dualogy
Ianal but afaik (TM) is by definition non-registered (or filed). (R) is.
(That's why I (tm) my commercial stuff but I don't (R) any.)

------
zaph0d
Looks good, but it's crashing on my Mac OS X (Snow Leopard). Any idea how I
can debug/fix this issue?

~~~
jcheng5
We're on this over at support.rstudio.org:
[http://support.rstudio.org/help/discussions/problems/19-imme...](http://support.rstudio.org/help/discussions/problems/19-immediate-
crash-on-startup-os-x-1066-r-2121)

------
kindlyviking
RStudio's binary is named 'rdesktop'. Oops! Although it's not in the default
PATH, so it could be worse :)

~~~
kindlyviking
Looks like there's a bug report already <http://bit.ly/epH9kt>

------
stevefarnworth
Didn't know anything about R until seeing this post, downloaded the Windows
binary and within the hour I was producing graphs. Much easier to get into
than MatLab (used it at uni, which is probably why I have an aversion to it!).

Really nice bit of kit (as is the R language), and it's free!

------
dlib
I use MatLab mostly for statistical purposes, together with EViews
(statistical software geared towards econometrics). This could certainly ease
the transition towards R and replace both aforementioned tools.

------
gilesc
This is absolutely gorgeous. The only thing the standard RGui has on it is
basic emacs/bash-ish keybindings (C-e, C-a, etc.) for navigation.

------
euroclydon
I was browsing through the web server implementation:

[https://github.com/rstudio/rstudio/tree/master/src/cpp/core/...](https://github.com/rstudio/rstudio/tree/master/src/cpp/core/http)

Can anyone familiar with writing web servers in C comment on this? For
instance, how full featured is it? How useful is the code for learning about
web servers?

~~~
jcheng
You're better off looking at the Boost ASIO examples here, which the RStudio
code was originally based on.
[http://www.boost.org/doc/libs/1_45_0/doc/html/boost_asio/exa...](http://www.boost.org/doc/libs/1_45_0/doc/html/boost_asio/examples.html)

------
lightoverhead
Cool stuff. But it seems lacking manual to run it. I would like to see manuals
about how to build it, run it at command line and etc. Better docs can really
add a lot attractions. Anyway, thank you for providing such as beautiful tool.
It has been years that R under linux has no such a good IDE.

------
jamesbkel
This looks great. Can't wait to dig into it some more.

Also excited about the timing... next week I'm starting a new position at a
research co where most of my colleagues work in SAS (vs. my preference for R).

This may be just the thing to help win some converts :)

------
js4all
I find it strange, that I have to download and install a 40 Meg statistics
package to run an IDE.

~~~
jdminhbg
It's not that strange when you realize it's an IDE for a statistics processing
language.

